# Black and Decker 4C LED spotlight



## upriver (Mar 22, 2010)

This will be a short/incomplete review, and mostly a heads-up for anybody who is looking for a good bang-for-the-buck spotlight.

Also...apologies ahead of time for the poor beamshots (and lack of outdoor beamshots), as I don't currently have time to learn all of my camera's settings.

Got this light at Walmart for just under $20. Since it came with 4C batteries, it actually costs $16 (it comes with Rayovac batts that go for $1 each or so).

It has 2 modes. 
100% output, 130 lumens, 20 hours runtime
20% output, 40 lumens, 78 hours runtime.
*I would have expected the low output mode to have more of a runtime advantage over the high mode than this.

It doesn't say if these times are regulated, so I'd guess not. Even so, it should run awhile on 4C's. With that said, I would have preferred D batteries, which I can usually find for cheaper, as well as them having double the runtime at the expense of size and weight.

Overall build quality is good, especially for the price. The LED's are not perfectly centered, so I tried to find the best one. The trigger is fairly hard to press and is not pleasant to use. Also, this light requires you to go through both modes before you can turn it off: high-low-off. It's a reverse clicky. As you'd expect with a spotlight, the reflector is quite deep, with stippling near the LED, and a smooth portion composing the rest. 

You can't tell from my beamshots, but the hotspot isn't perfectly round; this of course only matters on the white wall, and would not be noticable in practical use. The beam is mostly concentrated in the hotspot, so while it has good size spill, it isn't very bright.

As for the fact that it takes C batteries: I prefer a spotlight that takes alkaline batteries, because all the spotlights I've had with rechargeable batteries have had the batteries go bad within the year. I admit I didn't "take care" of them by charging them often enough and not letting them go completely dead. With this light, I don't have to worry about that. Now, if you use a spotlight more than occasionally, you might want one that has a rechargeable battery. 

*Conclusion:* Despite its faults, I think it's great for the price. I much prefer this to a halogen spotlight with an underpowered SLA battery and a runtime of 20 minutes that I could get for the same price.


Pics: 


*Spotlight on left (low mode, 40 lumens), Olight M20 on right (medium, 90 lumens) 









*Spotlight on left (high mode, 130 lumens), Olight M20 on right (medium, 90 lumens)








*Front of package








*Rear of package (due to low resolution , you may not be able to see distance claims: 190 meters on low, 336 meters on high)








*Claim of runtimes








*Reflector


----------



## mikekoz (Mar 28, 2010)

I was just looking at one of these and almost bought it. I found the Energizer 4C spotlight at Target for closeout and this one looked good also, especially with the two modes. I also prefer regular batteries. I always lose the chargers when I buy the rechargeable types. This is what happens when you have too many of them! Too many parts to keep track of! Thank you for the review.


----------



## The 8th Man (Mar 29, 2010)

Just got one of the black and decker 4Cs and it is pretty nice, solid feel to it. the only thing I am not crazy about is the switch, not bad for 20 bucks. I also picked up both the AAA folding light and the AA pocket flashlight. They are both nice 10 dollar lights.


----------



## jmnt089 (Apr 11, 2010)

I found this light sitting on the shelf at Walmart where my wife works and just had to have it. The biggest light I currently have is the Vector 3 million c/p rechargeable spotlight which I received for Christmas 2 years ago. While this is a great light, it only runs for about a half an hour. My wife and I tried to use it last year while hunting for sea shells at the beach. We also have what I believe is an Ozark Trails 6v spotlight. While this is a good light, it's not the best I've owned. But, getting back to this Black and Decker 4c LED spotlight. I picked one up and could not wait to get it home and open it up. I put the batteries in and pulled the trigger and just sat back in awe of what I had found.

I can see almost forever with this spotlight. Believe it or not, this light puts out a bright and more focused beam than my Vector 3m spotlight and lasts much longer. I can see the beam it produces from the light to the spotted target. I was so impressed that I went back the next day and bought 2 more. 1 for my wife and 1 for my father who works security overnight. One trick that I have found is that you can buy keybiners and use them to secure the lights to a backpack or beltloop for hands free operation. 

The light seems well made and sturdy, it bumps things from time to time but it's never been dropped. All of my friends and co-workers are impressed with the light and even more so with the price. For $20.00, I'm willing to say that it is the best light on the market. In fact, I'm currently trying to find a way to buy 1 or 2 more, without my wife finding out, she doesn't think we need this many. But, I believe, you can't have too many lights.


----------



## bl4kkat (Apr 24, 2010)

I am looking at the light Right now and I'm wondering if it's possible to replace the led with a slightly brighter one... What do u guys think?


----------



## jeeves (May 10, 2010)

Bump.

I found one of these the other night and was trying to find some info on the LED which led me to this thread.

If I find time to go back, I'll pick up another to take apart. Not sure the plastic body will be conducive to 'hotter' LEDs but I'd sure love to see a bigger emitter in place of the stock one.


----------



## wechnivag (Jun 4, 2010)

I am also very interested in this light. 

Any chance of a picture with the head removed to show the sealing of the light, is it waterproof/splashproof? 

Also would like to see the heatsink and internal construction for mod-ability!

The large lens with some OP would be very nice with an MC-E, which could be direct driven with 4x 25500 li-ion cells.


----------



## Lit Up (Jun 18, 2010)

I had looked at the Stanley LED spotlight prior, but I too am not much of a fan of rechargeables, so I passed. Saw this one tonight, but not meaning to, as the local Wal-Mart is undergoing a facelift currently and everything is in disarray, the flashlight display just happened to be moved and in my line of sight. I saw this light and was like "Why, hello there...." 

But hey, I needed something 'bright' and with throw for the vehicle since having tried a Maglite rebel twice now and came up disappointed (and darkened) both times, so the purchase is justifiable. (Like they need to be or something.. lol)


----------



## Lit Up (Jun 18, 2010)

upriver said:


> It doesn't say if these times are regulated, so I'd guess not. Even so, it should run awhile on 4C's. With that said, I would have preferred D batteries, which I can usually find for cheaper, as well as them having double the runtime at the expense of size and weight.



As far as D cell config, I wouldn't mind seeing Energizer update the Hard Case lantern's emitter. 
But I don't mind C cells in this light as I really love its compact size for a spotlight. I didn't get a chance to play with it outside yet and really wishing it would get dark!

The switch is ok with me too. No momentary, but then there's small chance of draining the battery if it was put in a backpack for an outting to the woods which I bet this light would be terrific for. I'm just wondering, like the other poster, about its water resistance.

All in all I think it's quite a nice spotlight for an Andrew Jackson.


----------



## Lit Up (Jun 18, 2010)

wechnivag said:


> Any chance of a picture with the head removed to show the sealing of the light, is it waterproof/splashproof?



When you unscrew the head it has a large O-ring around the base. The casing part of the switch with the 4 screws on the side is the area I'm wondering about. Although the switch itself is rubberized. If I had to venture a guess, I'd say it would be at least ok to use in the rain.

Here's some pics. Not the best quality.

The O-ring






The batteries installed and the part in the middle makes contact with the head.





Back of the head





A picture of the heatsink; it encircles the head. That little arrow you see on the right is how you line up the head to the body when reattaching it.






Hope that helps.


----------



## Lit Up (Jun 18, 2010)

Just came back in.
Size, coupled with output and runtime, I like it very, very much! 

I used to have one of those plastic/rubberized Lux I/1 watt spotlights Wal-Mart sold a few years back that came in green/black, red/black or blue/black that I really liked, so I'm glad to have a replacement that is smaller, brighter,feels more substantial, has more runtime along w/ two modes and throws further. I was illuminating a telephone pole in a patch of woods that would take me a good couple of minutes to walk to. Sidespill is plenty for navigating the backyard. You don't feel shortchanged with the 40 lumens low setting either.

Going to make a great vehicle light and no worries of cold aluminum in the wintertime.

My compliments to the manufacturer. :twothumbs


----------



## chanamasala (Sep 23, 2010)

I got one of these too. I like it a lot for $20. Nice quality. Nice XPE beam. Long lasting with the 4 C batts. You can look for the one with the most-centered led too. Good fun. Mine is the two mode. I'm tempted to put four Lithium AA's in here and see if I'd get any increase in output.


----------



## Patriotic Sheepdog (Sep 29, 2010)

How much throw does this have. I have a 12,000 sq ft gymnastics facility and need some "emergency" lights when the power goes out. The fire/emergency lights that are required by code only last about 30 minutes. Some children are there for 3-4 hours and I need something if the power is out longer than the fire lights stay lit.

When I saw this thread I thought it would be good to get 5-6 of these and strategically place them in different areas of the gym. Is there a better light for my needs?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 30, 2010)

I looked at this light at Walmart a few times, I like the reflector
Thought about making a Mag Turbo head SST using this reflector.

It looks like almost 3" but not quite, however, it's OP, so I wasn't sure
it can out throw the Mag Rebel Deep SMO or not.

Is the reflector Aluminum or plastic?


----------



## Grog (May 13, 2011)

My local Big Lots has these for $10 now. I plan on getting one tomorrow (and one next week, then another the week after)


----------



## waddup (May 21, 2011)

Grog said:


> My local Big Lots has these for $10 now. I plan on getting one tomorrow (and one next week, then another the week after)


 
i picked up 2 today at big lots ($10 each) great light, throws forever......... i got them thinking id have a cpf modder upgrade the led, 

but know now after pointing it at my neighbors house 100 feet away and melting some of their paint, there is no need for an led upgrade. 

it will be very hard for me not to return to big lots tomorrow and buy the remaining 3 i saw there.

maybe impossible?


----------



## rjames (May 24, 2011)

waddup said:


> i picked up 2 today at big lots ($10 each) great light, throws forever......... i got them thinking id have a cpf modder upgrade the led,
> 
> but know now after pointing it at my neighbors house 100 feet away and melting some of their paint, there is no need for an led upgrade.
> 
> ...



Do you guys know anything about this light's rechargeable big brother (sl411b) that B*ig Lots* has for $15.00?


----------



## waddup (May 30, 2011)

i looked at it, looks like a good light to me, very good for $15, but it has a standard flashlight size reflector, the huge reflector in the $10 light is what attracted me, and boy does it throw !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlickSlabMcKnab (Jun 1, 2011)

Just picked one up myself. Super nice for the $10 at Big Lots. Gonna pick another one up for my parents. They still have a bunch of those cheap big box battery that come with the batter for $4 bucks at walmart. This will be a HUGE upgrade, imo.


----------



## JNieporte (Aug 4, 2011)

I found one of these at Big Lots for $10. They also had the rechargeable two-mode 170 on high model for $15. But that one didn't even have a reflector. I also spotted some Duracell DayLite 170-lumen 2 CR123 for $10, some of their spot-to-flood 2 AA DayLites for $5, and their DayLite headlamps for $5. The Black & Decker 4C light out-throws my Catapult V2 and Solarforce Skyline, but isn't as bright. I like that it has two modes. Construction feels really nice for ten bucks. This is my farthest-throwing light (I only have three spotlights, including this one).


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 24, 2011)

I picked one of these up mainly for the reflector for another light I'm building. No, the reflector is not aluminum but the heatsink is the exact same shape as the reflector and could prolly be polished. I don't know what kind of LED this is, maybe someone else can chime in. Click the close-up of the die for a bigger image. The driver is underneath the battery tray and quite large which is a bit annoying but I think I can work with it. As far as getting this apart: everything is screwed together but the threads on the big jam-nut holding the reflector in place has been glued in place. Maybe if you have some serious patience you could get it apart without cutting it but I sure didn't. I pulled out the Dremel and cut the thing in half.


----------



## ktkawaguchi (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi all, just chiming in on an additional source and color for this great light. I found some gray/green ones at Walmart packaged by remington in the hunting section. The outside has the same look and after taking one home it functions the same as the orange black and decker model. It was on clearance for $15 after hunting season. Some Walmarts may still have some. Living out in the country, i think these are the greatest spot lights for the money if you don't count it as an edc light since it wont fit in any of my pockets. When i find them on clearance, I try to pick one up every time i see them, but after 3 in service plus two spares i might actually have enough for a while considering things are changing pretty quickly.


----------

